# Mère par intérim



## Giulia2213

Buongiorno, 

Je suis en train de traduire une fiche d'information pour des adoptés du Sri Lanka.
Dans la fiche en question, je suis coincée pour traduire "*Mères par intérim*".

La fiche définit ainsi les *mères par intérim* :


> *Mères par intérim*
> _Les *mères par intérim* sont des femmes qui sont embauchées pour remettre un enfant qui n'est pas le leur au tribunal. Un acteur la mère doit prétendre être la mère de l'enfant, même aux parents adoptifs._ Quelques mères agissantes ont reçu une petite somme d’argent, d’autres ont été manipulés ou forcés. Certaines femmes ont précédemment donné leur propre enfant pour adoption et ont été recrutés pour d'autres enfants parce qu’ils savaient déjà comment le faire. D'autres n'ont pas donné leurs propres enfants à l'adoption.



È una scheda di informazione per adulti che sono stati adottati in modo irregolare in Sri Lanka.

Il mio intanto di traduzione: "Madri per interim" che non mi suona molto naturale.
Dall'altro canto, è un vero rompicapo a tradurre senza tradire l'idea della adozione internazionale fraudulente.


Grazie mille per aiutarme


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bonjour,
je trouve que expression vraiment bizarre même en français... quel francophone aurait compris ce qu'est une "mère par intérim" sans l'explication qui suit ? Ma curiosité ayant été piquée à vif, j'ai fait une recherche sur l'adoption au Sri Lanka et j'ai aussi trouvé  les expressions "fausse mère" et "mère actrice" (qui d'ailleurs me semblent mieux décrire leur rôle. Mais là je sors du sujet !)

Tout le texte est bizarre, en fait. Quel francophone écrirait " _Un acteur la mère_ " ou " _mères agissantes_" ? et que penser de l'utilisation du masculin pour parler de ces femmes : _"manipulés ou forcés"_ , _"ont été recrutés_" et _"ils savaient déjà" - _n'est-ce pas là une mauvaise traduction de ce qu'on trouve en anglais sur la question :_ " The abducted babies were allegedly handed over to “*acting mothers*”, who pretended to be the biological mothers" (The Guardian, 2017.07.20.baby-farms)_

A mon avis, il faut traduire en fonction de l'objectif recherché : pour le respect de l'original, madri per interim ira bien. S'il s'agit de donner au lecteur une information claire sur le sujet, je trouve que la question se pose de traduire l'idée plutôt que de respecter l'original...
Bon courage !


----------



## Giulia2213

Justement, le document à la base est en allemand, l'autrice est de langue maternelle allemande.
Le document en allemand utilise "acting mothers".

L'autrice du document en allemand a traduit le document en français, mais la traduction est bourrée de fautes. D'ailleurs, même son mail est plein de fautes de français, calquées sur l'allemand je suppose.


LesCopainsd'abord said:


> et que penser de l'utilisation du masculin pour parler de ces femmes : _"manipulés ou forcés"_ , _"ont été recrutés_" et _"ils savaient déjà"_


C'est traduit de la fiche d'origine en allemand en fait. L'auteure de langue maternelle allemande a de grosses difficultés avec la grammaire française. 

Je vais avoir un mal de chien à traduire cette fiche !! 😱

Surtout l'idée des "mères par intérim", une expression pour rendre l'idée des "acting mothers".
C'est l'autrice de la fiche en allemand qui a traduit en "mères par intérim".

Merci ! Cette traduction n'est pas du gâteau !!


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Voui, ça explique la bizarrerie du texte à traduire. Il me semble que dans cette situation précise, vous avez plus un objectif de résultat que de moyens, je veux dire qu'il vous faut produire un texte compréhensible par les destinataires. Est-ce que vous ne pourriez pas partir du texte allemand ? si vous l'avez, bien sûr...


----------



## Giulia2213

J'ai le texte en allemand, mais je ne parle pas un traître mot d'allemand :-/


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Le mien (d'allemand) ne suffirait pas... Google translate ? un bon samaritain ? ou simplement ne pas être esclave de maladresses de traduction et produire un texte compréhensible ?


----------



## Giulia2213

Je vais surtout laisser ma mère corriger le texte français et ensuite, j'attaque la traduction en italien.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Eh beh, bon courage !


----------



## symposium

Juste une précision: en italien si quelque chose est temporaire on dit que c'est "ad interim", donc ce serait "madri ad interim".


----------



## ganesa2242

Je ne sais pas si en allemand, acting peut avoir le même sens que "to act" en anglais (il semblerait que oui), mais ici ce n'est évidemment pas "agir" et encore moins par intérim mais bien jouer la comédie. Vous pouvez donc chercher autour de cette idée d'une: mère qui joue la comédie : mère actrice, mère figurante, mère en représentation, mère fantoche, etc. Vous aurez sans doute de bien meilleures idées que moi.


----------



## Giulia2213

Merci pour la dernière idée.

La fiche en allemand avait laissé volontairement le terme anglais "acting mother", comme tous les autres titres en lien avec le Sri Lanka.
Le hic est que dans la fiche en français, l'autrice avait traduit en "mères par intérim", ce qui ne rendait pas du tout l'aspect frauduleux de l'affaire. J'ai signalé à l'association que "mères par intérim" n'allait pas et pourquoi.

La personne qui a corrigé la fiche en français a transformé "mères par intérim" en "prétendues mères".
La fiche en allemand utilise les termes rencontrés par les adoptés dans leurs recherches.



> bien jouer la comédie. Vous pouvez donc chercher autour de cette idée d'une: mère qui joue la comédie : mère actrice, mère figurante, mère en représentation, mère fantoche, etc. Vous aurez sans doute de bien meilleures idées que moi.


Exactement ! En gardant à l'esprit que c'est une fiche technique.
"Mère fantoche" va bien pour un texte littéraire, mais pas pour une fiche technique 
Pour autant, je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment rendre l'idée en italien.


Edit : je me demande si en italien, "*pseudo-madri*" pourrait marcher pour mettre en valeur le fait de jouer la comédie, frauder...
Car "pseudo" en grec veut étymologiquement dire "le mensonge".
Le hic : je ne suis pas du tout certaine que ça sonne naturel pour un italien de langue maternelle. Que disent les italianophones de langue maternelle ?


----------



## Fooler

_Pseudo madre_ andrebbe bene risultando naturale. 

Attendi migliori risposte


----------



## Giulia2213

Grazie.

In fine, ho tradotto con "*finte madri*" perché "pseudo madri" è piuttosto usato come una donna che allatta al posto della madre naturale per mancanza di latte materna.
Dixit un'altra persona madre lingua italiano.

In questo contesto, "*finte madri*" perché fingono di essere le madri biologiche davanti al tribunale. Non hanno ningun ruolo materno, solo quello di fingere di essere le madri biologiche al tribunale.

La personne qui a corrigé la fiche en français a traduit par "prétendues mères" pour respecter la caractéristique technique de la fiche.


----------

